# Trolling Motor Battery Location



## BBYC (Feb 23, 2018)

I'm adding a trolling motor to my EC Glide, I'd like to mount the battery (lithium) in the bow hatch, but have been warned against it by some of the local commercial guys saying batteries get bounced around too much in the bow and fail sooner. Any thoughts or experiences?


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Mount it solid with a strap or some sort of battery tray with mounting system. It’s nothing new, I bef a majority of the people with trolling motors have their batteries in the bow.


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

Agree with @Smackdaddy53. Strap it down tight and you'll be fine with a bow mount.


----------



## BBYC (Feb 23, 2018)

Thanks, I appreciate the help


----------

